# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  13th Annual Bench Press Meet March 6th

## Russ616

13th Annual Larry Frederick Jr Bench press meet : North Penn Ymca- March 6th . Early registration may be required. ( talk to Steve Unrath @ 215-368-1601 ) 

Location - North Penn YMCa
608 East Main st 
Lansdale , pa 19446
215-368-1601

Divisions - Open , Raw , Teenage 14-16 , 17-19 , Men / Women Masters 40-44
45-49 , 50-54 , 55-59 , 60-64 , 65-69 , 70-74 , 75+ Schwartz

Fees - 35$ first Divisions ( free T-shirt )
15$ each additional division. 
2$ per spectator 

- OVER 120 Lifters
- Televised Event 
- No drug testing

----------


## HybridWideAngle

> 13th Annual Larry Frederick Jr Bench press meet : North Penn Ymca- March 6th . Early registration may be required. ( talk to Steve Unrath @ 215-368-1601 ) 
> 
> Location - North Penn YMCa
> 608 East Main st 
> Lansdale , pa 19446
> 215-368-1601
> 
> Divisions - Open , Raw , Teenage 14-16 , 17-19 , Men / Women Masters 40-44
> 45-49 , 50-54 , 55-59 , 60-64 , 65-69 , 70-74 , 75+ Schwartz
> ...


If I joined id win! ................. well if i was in the teenage 14-16 division  :Frown:

----------

